# Rear Seat Pet Cover for Tesla Model 3 and Model Y



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

*For more information go to:*
https://evannex.com/products/tesla-back-seat-cover

*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off $50 or more*

EVANNEX Rear Seat Pet Cover will help protect your Model 3 or Model Y rear seat from damage and stains. Our Pet Cover takes less than a minute to install and even less time to remove. It folds into a compact form and can be stored in either the frunk or the trunk well. Finally, the Pet Cover can also be used to protect your rear seat when you're transporting anything that might damage seat.





































​CHECK IT OUT.....

*For more information go to:*
https://evannex.com/products/tesla-back-seat-cover

*For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:*
[email protected]

*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off $50 or more*


----------

